# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  12 худших фильмов

## Stych

*Что НЕ смотреть в кино: 12 фильмов-разочарований года. Мужской и женский взгляд*


Их ждали, на них возлагали надежды, а они оказались… Не то, чтобы плохими, просто не такими хорошими, как надеялись зрители

*Мужской взгляд: Юрий Геворкян* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*«Облачно, возможны осадки в виде фрикаделек»*: оригинальная концепция, забавный дизайн персонажей, красивые картинки… И штампованные герои, предсказуемый до последней буквы сюжет и общая нехватка юмора. «Фрикадельки…» — просто кладезь нереализованных идей. Зачем все эти заигрывания с гик-аудиторией, если на большее, чем майка Robots главгероя, их не хватает? Зачем столько второплановых персонажей, если без каждого из них можно обойтись.

Понятно, что недостаток шуток авторы пытались компенсировать бодростью происходящего на экране, но ведь весь фильм персонажи не будут носиться как угорелые туда-сюда. Нужны паузы. Которые заполнены бла-бла-бла о семейных ценностях и прочей чепухе, которая обрыдла еще 150 мультиков назад. Слышали, видели, не интересно..

*«Луна 2112»*: Трейлеры фильма заставили зрителей поломать голову, и, честное слово, если бы «Луна» так и осталась двухминутным роликом – это только пошло бы ей на пользу. Из психологической драмы картина, еще не добравшись до середины, мутирует в размеренный триллер с вооот такими сюжетными несостыковками. Очаровательная такая болванка, требующая от зрителя, чтобы он развлекал себя сам, орудуя этими самыми дырами в сценарии.

Но самое нелепое – это реакция персонажей на то, что они клоны. «Значит, есть еще такие!», — говорят они и бросаются на поиски, нисколько не шокированные таким обстоятельством. А на Земле-то не знают…

*«Добро пожаловть в Zомбилэнд»*: Если у фильма нет сюжета, в нем должно быть настроение, какая-то атмосфера. У «Зомбиленда» за душой нет ничего, кроме нелепой смерти Билла Мюррея (которая убедительно подчеркивает, какие же идиоты все персонажи до последнего) и оконфузивающих рыданий героя Вуди Харрельсона. Он так переживает смерть сына или, простите, кривляется?

Можно, конечно, рассматривать ДПЗ как самоучитель по выживанию в случае зомби-апокалипсиса (хватай тачку побольше, пушку помощнее, девку посочнее) но такой, вообще-то, уже написан и куда веселее, методичнее и без лишних слов.

*«Загадочная история Бенджамина Баттона»*: Эпично, феерично, педагогично. Долго, хмуро и занудно. Красивая история с посылом о том, что «люби сейчас, парень, потом будет поздно» могла бы уложиться в раза полтора меньшие сроки. Да, стильная картинка поражает воображение. Но сознание приходит в себя гораздо раньше, чем фильм выходит на финишную прямую.

Это как «Война и мир» для школьника – монумент, вызывающий уважение своим размахом, обязательный пункт школьный программы, не читал – дурак. Но кто не пробегал страницу-другую по диагонали? На DVD можно промотать особо занудные фрагменты, а в кинотеатре? Здоровый сон, кстати, отнюдь не обеспечен. Мрачные фантазии Дэвида Финчера на тему любви вряд ли этому способствуют …

*«Форсаж 4»*: Обещали едва ли не «Бэтмен: Начало». «Перезапуск серии», «возвращение к корням», «мрачнее, реалистичнее, жестче», «Вин Дизель вернулся!». Ну, ладно – последний пункт программы выполнили, а с остальными – что? Мы люди не придирчивые и привычные. Если киношники выполняют обещания хотя бы на половину – это праздник. Если едва-едва – это нормально. Что нужно от «Форсажа» — эффектных гонок, шикарных тачек, красивых девушек. Именно так – во множественном числе. В четвертом «Форсаже» проблемы буквально со всем из перечисленного – всего мало. Особенно обидно за гонки. Компьютерные машинки гоняются в такой темени, что как не выкручивай руки гамма-ползунку – не поможет.

*«Люди-Икс. Начало. Росомаха»*: Смотришь ЛИНР и периодически щипаешь себя за наиболее чувствительные участки тела – не грезится ли, не в видеосалоне ли начала 90-х оказался? Декорации, взрывы, персонажи и их мотивация, диалоги и сюжетные повороты – все передает пламенный привет с дистанции в 15-20 лет тому назад. Комикс-каноны без комикс-эстетики на большом экране оказались зрелищем едва ли не шокирующим. Такой плевок в лицо современным комикс-экранизациям с их стильно-мрачными бэтменами глупо-подростковыми спайдерменами и богоподобными суперменами. Нате, получите – Росомаха, юный по стандартам комикс-индустрии, персонаж только начинает свою огранку в кино (трилогия «Люди-Икс» не в счет). В общем, это скорее не разочарование, это под каким углом посмотреть…

*Женский взгляд: Елена Федотова*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*«13-й район: ультиматум»*. На взгляд строго критика, уже первая часть этого кинотворения должна была похоронить репутацию создателей и идею какого-либо продолжения вместе с ними. Однообразный экшен, беспомощные и неприлично маленькие диалоги, до приторности типические персонажи — этот список можно продолжать очень долго. И тем не менее, равновесное сочетание таких недостатков с "прыгучими французиками" и ударным саундтреком придавало «13-му району» некое особое обаяние.

Того же фанаты ожидали и от второй части — но зря. В ней авторы, вдохновлённые успехом первого фильма, собрали и максимизировали всё, чего стоило бы избегать — в итоге поднадоевшие французики, бухающий саундтрек и всё тот же беспощадный экшен стали мозолить глаза, уши и вообще оскорблять человеческое восприятие. Добавьте сюда нелепое собрание героев, больше уместное в компьютерной игре для дошкольников, и русскую озвучку с участием звёзд отечественного рэпа — и поймёте, чего стоит ожидать.

*«Удушье»*. Фильм, поставленный по одноимённой книге Чака Паланика, прошёл в России в ограниченном прокате и был, естественно, рассчитан на поклонников творчества писателя. Если учесть, что предыдущая экранизация романа Паланика «Бойцовский клуб» стала практически легендой мирового кино, от "Удушья" ожидали как минимум половины этого успеха. Да и наличие Сэма Рокуэлла в качестве исполнителя главной роли казалось гарантией хотя бы занимательного зрелища.

Увы, поклонники были разочарованы, да и без прочтения книги фильм вряд ли оставит лучшее впечатление. Череда нелепых событий, происходящих с не менее нелепым героем Рокуэлла, тянется настолько медленно и невыразительно, что вся комичность и даже сарказм повествования превращается, как это ни парадоксально, в скуку. А главная тема, вынесенная в название как кино, так и литературного первоисточника — удушье — сведена к малоприятному физиологическому акту. В общем, не удушье, а сплошная зевота, да и только.

*«Паранормальная активность»*. Фильм, снятый за 15 тысяч долларов и заработавший более ста миллионов, уже, конечно, завоевал своё место в анналах киноистории. Что ему помогло — грамотный маркетинг, самопровозглашённый статус «самого страшного кино последних лет» или удачное расположение звёзд — не важно, но зритель в любом случае может почувствовать себя обманутым. Ведь кто пойдёт на кино, которое обещает напугать его до чёртиков? Любитель пощекотать себе нервы. А нервы эти, как правило, оказываются уже натренированными настолько, что никакая щекотка их не проймёт.

«Паранормальная активность», к сожаленью, многим такой щекоткой и покажется. Да, пару раз вздрогнуть в кинозале можно, но лишь благодаря старому как мир приёму «щас как выпрыгну из-за угла». А такие «спецэффекты», как скрипящая дверь и двигающаяся спиритическая доска и вовсе вызывают улыбку и воспоминания о наивных ужастиках 70-80-х годов.

*«Гарри Поттер и Принц-полукровка»*. Премьера долгожданного продолжения поттерианы переносилась по разным соображениям несколько раз. В результате фанаты так истомились, что за первые же недели проката сделали кумиру кассу более 600 млн долларов. Да и непоклонникам творчества Дж. Роллинг было на что позариться — потрясающий трейлер фильма обещал чумовые фэнтезийные баталии, захватывающий и отнюдь не детский сюжет и вообще классное кино.

Однако полная версия получилась скучнющей подростковой романтической драмой. Полюбившаяся зрителю сказочность — в меру простая, но не до противного наивная — спряталась за любовными перипетиями главных героев; в них же потерялась интрига противоборства Добра и Зла, тайна Принца-полукровки и образы «взрослых» героев, которые могли бы хоть как-то заинтересовать зрителя старше 15-ти. В итоге двухчасовой фильм производит впечатление сильно растянуто эпизода какого-нибудь второсортного сериала о половом созревании британских школьников.

*«Рестлер»*. От таких режиссёров, как Даррен Аронофски, всегда ожидают большего, чем было в прошлый раз. А прошлый раз — это, как минимум, «Реквием по мечте», культовый в среде чувствительной молодёжи, и "Фонтан", завоевавший для Аранофски славу уже среди кинокритиков.

Чьи сердца призван завоевать «Рестлер», тоже понятно. История борца-неудачника, который пытается выбраться из ямы алкоголизма, безработицы и безнадёжно испорченного здоровья, наверняка выдавила не одну скупую мужскую слезу, да и заунывный саундтрек наверняка этому поспособствовал. Но на женский взгляд подобный персонаж достоин разве что презрения, а никак не сострадания; плюс, тоска, которую Аранофски нагоняет на зрителя всеми доступными ему аудиовизуальными средствами, отбивает всякое желание досматривать фильм до конца.

*«Терминатор: да придёт спаситель»*. Продолжения такого легендарного кино, конечно, ждали с нетерпением. Актёрский состав (главную роль исполнил Кристиан Бэйл, собравший свою долю зрительского признания в роли Бэтмена), интригующие трейлеры, рекламная кампания чуть ли не за полгода до проката — как говорится, ничто не предвещало беды. Да и провальность предыдущей, третьей части эпопеи заставляла надеяться, что после такого «отдыха» создатели должны поднапрячься и выдать нечто совершенно гениальное.

Но впечатляющие трейлеры и масштабная реклама как всегда оказались пустышкой. Да, в фильме есть огромные роботы, много стрельбы и даже какая-никакая, но мораль. Только вот связать это всё в удобоваримый сюжет сценаристы не смогли. В фильме полно логических провалов и откровенных нелепостей, а мораль выпячивается в самых неподходящих моментах и формах. Плюс, создатели явно постарались добавить в "Терминатора-4" несколько проверенных трюков первого и второго фильма, да и вообще боевиков конца прошлого века. К сожаленью, вместо обаяния ретро, это внесло в фильм ещё больше курьёзности.

----------


## Sanych

Хорошо бы ещё фотки этих критиков глянуть. Я уже представляю что там за дамочка.

----------


## Vanya

вот с чем не согласен так это "история б.баттона" как по мне,интересный фильм,да и снято хорошо... насчёт остального спорить не буду)

----------


## Sanych

А ё  Первый сам в "Люди в чёрном" снимался. Башку умел отращивать. А дамочка оправдывает мои первые впечатления.

----------


## BiZ111

Убогие киникритики. Могу по 10 фильмов им поставить в доказательство их противоречивости

----------

